# Tivo networking.... problems with switches / router?



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I just finished zippering 4 new DVR-80s and am now in the process of updating the in home wiring infrastructure to accomodate the new coax and network drops required.

I have encountered a strange issue; maybe some of the networking gurus have seen this / can help me diagnose and fix.

When I first set everything up, I just made network cables and pulled them through the house (BAD WAF, BTW) from each tivo to an 8 port switch (linksys) in the living room. This switch is hard wired back to port 2 on my linksys router / WAP.

Everything works like a champ. All the Tivos can see one another / exchange shows. I can ping the Tivos from my main desktop PC (port 1 on the router). All of the Tivos can see the file server (connected to the same 8 port switch that they are).

Now that I am trying to complete the in-wall routing, it would be FAR more convenient to connect one of the new Tivos to a seperate 5 port switch that is upstairs (port 4 of the router).

However, when I unplug this Tivo from the 8 port switch in the living room, and plug it into the 5 port switch upstairs, it can no longer "see" any of the other Tivos or the file server!!!

I have tried resetting the router, and re-booting the Tivo.

I even tried connecting the Tivo DIRECTLY into port 4 of the router (bypassing the switch upstairs). STILL no connection. Can't network, can't ping, can't Telnet, can't FTP.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

IP changed?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> IP changed?


No. Assigned a static IP to the Tivo.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> Now that I am trying to complete the in-wall routing, it would be FAR more convenient to connect one of the new Tivos to a seperate 5 port switch that is upstairs (port 4 of the router).


Some (all?) linksys routers use port 4 as a DMZ port. Switch to a different port, or see if you can turn off the dmz option in the router config. Select "Disable" on the DMZ menu under the "Applications & Gaming" tab.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

JamieP said:


> Some (all?) linksys routers use port 4 as a DMZ port. Switch to a different port, or see if you can turn off the dmz option in the router config. Select "Disable" on the DMZ menu under the "Applications & Gaming" tab.


I didn't see an option like that in the router config. The only DMZ option was to set a DMZ host IP address.

However, you got me thinking. I plugged the switch into port 1 of the router (port 1 WAS my main desktop), then plugged the tivo AND my main desktop into the switch.

Everything now works GREAT.

There must be SOME issue with port 4. This is odd.... because I HAVE used port 4 before for setting up new PC's I've built with no issues.

Thanks for setting my train of thought / resolution in motion!!!


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> There must be SOME issue with port 4. This is odd.... because I HAVE used port 4 before for setting up new PC's I've built with no issues.


Go find the user manual for your router. I'll bet my tivo that port 4 is a DMZ port. It'll connect out to the internet fine, but it's probably firewalled from your local lan.


----------



## zardoz007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is a great resource I ran across for learning about port forwarding & router setup.
They also have an app called Portrigger that is worth looking into. (trial downlaod)
http://www.portforward.com/help/pfprogression.htm

They have many setup/configuration guides that are model specific.

Check it out.


----------

